# William Whittingham



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 6, 2006)

William Whittingham, English Puritan (c. 1524 - 1579), was among the company of scholars who produced the Geneva Bible, and was married to John Calvin's sister.



> Graduated from Oxford in 1545. One of the exiles who fled to Frankfurt, then Geneva during the reign of Mary. Married John Calvin's sister and succeeded Knox as pastor of the Geneva English congregation. He played a major role in the Geneva Bible translation, and was one of those who remained behind to work on the project after the rest of the exiles returned to England. He contributed 12 of the Psalms in the English Psalter, and 16 to the 1564 Scottish Psalter. His Psalm 51 is the first long metre contribution to the Psalters.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2007)

William Whittingham's New Testament (1557, Geneva Bible) is available in hardback (facsimile) here (vol. I) and here (vol. II), and in paperback (facsimile) here.


----------

